# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  تنظيف سيارتك لصيانة السيارة

## حسين دراز

*سقوط في الهواء فهذا يعني درجات حرارة أكثر برودة ، وإخراج السترات الخفيفة ، وتغيير الأشجار لظلال اللون الأحمر والبرتقالي والأصفر الجميلة! تشرح مدونة اليوم كيفية تنظيف الأوراق من سيارتك كجزء من روتين صيانة سيارتك باستخدام افضل انواع شمع السيارات هذا الخريف.

لماذا تنظيف الأوراق المتراكمة؟
إنها مجرد مجموعة أوراق ، أليس كذلك؟ يمكن للأوراق في الواقع أن تلحق الضرر بالهيكل الخارجي للسيارة والمحرك إذا تراكمت أو بقيت هناك لفترة من الوقت. قد تخلق الأوراق بقعًا غير مناسبة على شكل أوراق الشجر على غطاء المحرك أو السقف أو الجذع. داخل حجرة محرك سيارتك ، يمكن للأوراق الجافة أن تجعل الهواء الذي يمر عبر فلتر هواء المحرك أكثر اتساخًا. يقلل الهواء المتسخ من كفاءة محرك سيارتك. داخل مقصورة الركاب ، يمكن أن تسبب الأوراق العطس والحساسية.

تنظيف الخارج
تنظيف أوراق الشجر من خارج سيارتك بسيط إلى حد ما. ضع في اعتبارك القيام بذلك في نهاية كل أسبوع حتى تتخلص تلك الشجرة القريبة من ممر سيارتك من كل شيء بحلول منتصف ديسمبر. إذا حصلت على الكثير من الأوراق على سيارتك ، فاخذها يوميًا. يتم استخدام أداتين قويتين لصيانة السيارة: منفاخ أوراق الشجر أو مكنسة كهربائية بامتداد خرطوم.

قم بتشغيل منفاخ الأوراق إلى متوسط ​​لإزالة الأوراق حيث يلتقي غطاء المحرك بزجاجك الأمامي. ربما تكون هذه البقعة هي المكان الذي ترى فيه معظم الأوراق. لا تستقر الأوراق هناك فحسب ، بل يتم عزلها من الرياح بفعل الفجوة الصغيرة بين غطاء المحرك والزجاج الأمامي.

ارفع غطاء السيارة لأعلى للحصول على أي أوراق قد تكون قد انتشرت في المقصورة. وجّه منفاخ الأوراق إلى الأسفل بحركة مسح لطيفة لتغطية كل جزء من الحجرة. ضع في اعتبارك تحريك السيارة قليلاً ثم نفخ الحطام بعيدًا عن الجزء السفلي من السيارة. انفخ الأشياء في حديقتك أو بعيدًا عن الطريق للتخلص من الحطام تمامًا.

تنظيف الداخل
أصبح تنظيف سيارتك من الداخل أسهل بكثير باستخدام المكنسة الكهربائية. استخدم أداة الشقوق لتحقيق أقصى قدر من الشفط. يعد متجر البطاريات مثاليًا لهذه المهمة ، خاصة وأن المحركات الموجودة في أماكن العمل بالمتاجر تكون عادةً أكثر قوة من الأنواع المنزلية.

نظف بالمكنسة الكهربائية تحت جميع المقاعد. ارفع الحصائر وقم بالمكنسة الكهربائية تحتها. السقوط هو الوقت المثالي لتنظيف الجزء الداخلي لسيارتك بالكامل من أجل إجراء صيانة روتينية رائعة للسيارة! بمجرد الانتهاء من الكنس ، أفرغ العلبة أو غير الكيس ، خاصة إذا كان لديك شخص في عائلتك لديه حساسية من حبوب لقاح الأشجار.

إذا لم يكن لديك مكنسة كهربائية بالملحق المناسب ، يمكنك اصطحاب سيارتك إلى مغسلة سيارات واستخدام مكنسة سيارة تجارية. أو يمكنك ببساطة التقاط الأوراق باليد. المكانس الكهربائية أكثر شمولاً ، وتنظف الأتربة والحطام بعيدًا عن الأوراق. نعتقد أن صيانة سيارتك يجب أن تكون سهلة قدر الإمكان!

منع تراكم الأوراق
لديك خياران رئيسيان لمنع تراكم الأوراق في سيارتك. لا تركن سيارتك تحت الأشجار كلما أمكن ذلك. إذا كنت تخطط لإيقاف سيارتك بالخارج لفترة طويلة ، فاستخدم غطاء السيارة لإبعاد الأوراق عن وظيفة الطلاء وإخراجها من حجرة المحرك.
*

----------

